# Free Rod Rack



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

Visit our facebook page for details. Like us and then share the status about the rod rack give away. Don't forget to post in the comments that you shared. I will be randomly selecting a winner on sunday at midnight for a free 2 ft rod rack that holds 9 rods in the color of your choice. Our I will give you the full retail value as credit toward a larger rack if you need a larger one.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

looked at you home page and facebook page was more impressed with facebook which surprized me Nice pictures Could you list the measurements of the 2 foot rod holders need to see if they would fit where I want them ed


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

The facebook page is a lot easier for me to update since I can do it right from my phone. I work on the website a little at a time when I can. Thanks for the compliment. The 2 ft unit measures 23.5” long the width of the mounting paste is 2.75” and it hangs down 3.5”


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

how big are the holes for the rods?

thks ed


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

2” holes


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

Time is running out! Only a little over an hour left to enter


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

Less than 11 hours left! Don't miss out. If you have already entered, remember you can enter daily to increase your chances


----------

